# Fnh Usa 5.7*28 Usg



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Any thoughts on the FNH USA 5.7*28 USG?
http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/hg_fiveseven_usg.htm

Though it only pushes a 27 or 40 grain bullet it does so at 1,932 and 1,737 fps. During my Army medic training we saw photo's and films on wounds from various bullets. The 5.56 may be a small round but at speed it will put a small hole in (half dollar size) and large (grape fruit size) out. Nasty, nasty wound. Blew a very large hole the back of the guys leg right threw the femur which is the largest bone in the body.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

How does it propel a bullet at 19xx fps with such a low grain count?

Doesnt the higher the # of grains mean more power? Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> How does it propel a bullet at 19xx fps with such a low grain count?
> 
> Doesnt the higher the # of grains mean more power? Or am I totally wrong?


Bullet grain. That is bullet weight. I saw that pistol for the first time a few days ago. I was surprised to find that almost all the gun is plastic! The lady said the only metal parts (excluding internal) was the bbl and the picatinny rail. It that true? The thing sure was light! Felt kinda strange. I have confidence on the round. The only round that I am kind unsure of is this little one by HK










4.6 x 30 Ammunition Technical Specifications
Cartridge Length: 1.5 in. 38mm
Projectile weight: 24.7 grains 1.6 g
Case length: 1.18 in. 30mm
Ballistics/Velocity: 2379 fps 725 m/sec
Ballistics/Muzzle Energy: 312 ft/lb 420 joule
Projectile composition: Copper plated solid steel bullet

ONLY 24.7 Grains!



















http://hkpro.com/pdw.htm


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Bullet grain. That is bullet weight.


Oh ok, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Grain is a measurement of bullet weight.

_"Weight In Grains

Handloaders are interested in the weight of bullets in grains. There are 252.7 grains in one cubic inch of water. To calculate the total bullet weight in grains, the bullet volume, in cubic inches, is multiplied by the specific gravity value, and then by 252.7. The product is bullet weight in grains." _

http://www.riflebarrels.com/articles/bullets_ballastics/bullet_weights.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl looking gun their dude


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Any thoughts on the FNH USA 5.7*28 USG?
> http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/hg_fiveseven_usg.htm
> 
> Though it only pushes a 27 or 40 grain bullet it does so at 1,932 and 1,737 fps. During my Army medic training we saw photo's and films on wounds from various bullets. The 5.56 may be a small round but at speed it will put a small hole in (half dollar size) and large (grape fruit size) out. Nasty, nasty wound. Blew a very large hole the back of the guys leg right threw the femur which is the largest bone in the body.


Actually it's not the velocity but rather the steel core of the M193 and M855 rounds. That also assumes that it fragmented properly. In order to fragment properly it must not be travelling too fast nor too slowly at impact. This also explains why the round's performance is so undependable. Sadly, it doesn't often fragment the way it is intended to.

It's a .224 bullet and I think the 5.7x28mm round utilizes the same bullet if I'm not mistaken. All the factory amunition available to the commoners do not have the steel core as it has been banned from commercial sales. So this textbook example that you had been presented would be near impossible in any of the 5.7x28 rounds you could get your hands on. I too had recieved the Army's medic training but I assume mine has been much more recent. I'm also NREMT-B, BLS, and ALS certified.

I wonder if one could utilize surplus pull-down M193 bullets to handload some fragmenting rounds for the Five-seveN? Otherwise it would make a neat varmint pistol.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've handled (but not shot) these two:

This funky looking rifle: http://www.talonarms.com/talonarms/...id=653&zenid=0c15e5f505df743dc591a15fc1bc63e6

And the handgun that I can't find in a quick search.

The handgun is extremely light. I don't think I've handled a handgun this light in my life, it almost feels like a toy. I've heard some weird things about the rifle's magazine, though. Apparently, if you drop the magazine it shifts the ammo inside, at which point you need a new mag because you can't get it open to fix it.

I'm not hearing much on it, though. I don't know anyone who owns one, and I never trust what I read. The only comments I hear from customers and co-workers alike is "I hear it's armor piercing." I have no idea if this is true or if they even sell ammo that would pierce armor for this thing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I've heard some weird things about the rifle's magazine, though. Apparently, if you drop the magazine it shifts the ammo inside, at which point you need a new mag because you can't get it open to fix it.


I don't think this is true. The gun ships w/ a 30 round mag, but you can buy a new follower to convert it to a 50 round mag, like its supposed to be. In order to do that conversion, there must be a way to open the mag.

Also, I'm not 100% sure, but I think the whole "drop the mag and the rounds flop around" might be a myth.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*FN 5.7x28*

Hello I'm a Locksmith/Gun dealer in Arizona, I have a 5.7x28 pistol. I got it last October and I have put about 1500 rounds through it. Not a bad gun, I like the fact that it came with 3- 20 rd. magazines. Just stocked some of the 10 round add on mags the other day so I added one to my carry magazine. Shot it afterwards and it worked good. Spoke with a guy at the last gun show, he said he shot a Javalina with this gun- says the bullet went right thru, and the Javalina never seemed to notice. Had to shoot it again with a real gun. I also stock the PS-90 in my shop, it is the companion weapon to the 5.7 pistol. Looks neat, but I won't shoot it cause then it won't be new anymore. I hear the original armor piercing ammo is being sold as a collector's item and is called SS-190. Apparently the gun was designed around the SS-190 ammo, I guess it would go through a vest with the ammo currently sold, but I don't feel like it's much good as a tactical weapon without the armor piercing bullets. If you take off the slide you'd see that under the plastic is a lot of steel, at least on the slide, and the front&rear of the frame.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

SS195LF does not fragment, it yaws, it actually perfroms very similar to the SS190. SS197SR does fragment becuase it has a 40gr v-max bullet which is perfect for small varmits and such, I have also dropped my mags quite a few times and the worst thing that happened was the top round popped out of the mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> SS195LF does not fragment, it yaws, it actually perfroms very similar to the SS190. SS197SR does fragment becuase it has a 40gr v-max bullet which is perfect for small varmits and such, I have also dropped my mags quite a few times and the worst thing that happened was the top round popped out of the mag.


Yes, since my last post on this, I have found that issue to not be true. And, the mags can be disassembled... More internet rumors...


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

only the commie states that have the 10 rd mags cant be disassembled.


----------

